# Durham region LFS?



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

(Hope i'm posting this in thecorrect forum .... apologies and please move if not)

I've just set up my first tankand have been doing researchabout how to properly stock it (so exciting!). I'm wondering: where do members herewho live in the Durham region go to purchase their fish/stock? The only places here i knowabout are petsmart, big al's and PJ's. In general are these good places to go? If not,what are some alternatives?

To my yet untrained eye,the petsmart herein whitby appear to keep their tanks pretty clean, big al's seem to have much more variety, while i'm not too familiar with PJ's. I've tried to search for other's feedback on these stores here on the board but it appears there are more people from the west side.

Anyone here who could provide some advice on decent LFS in the area?


----------



## yyzAndy (Sep 10, 2012)

The commercial places are a good place to start with some of the basics, and perhaps some hardware.

From my beginner experience, just coming on here, reading, doing some research, then answering ads, there is a whole lot more to be gained by buying from other people. They have a wealth of experience, can answer your questions and point you in the right direction to what it is you are looking for...my tank is way ahead of where it would be if I stuck with dealing with the LFS....

Good luck! 

:: Posted from Samsung Mobile ::


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just a note about buying from other people and I guess this applies to store bought also. Many people swear by quarantine tanks for all new fish. Ive read some horror stories of people not doing this. All it takes is one sick fish to wipe out your whole tank.

The big stores usually get their stock from the same breeders all the time and everything is good.

Basically look at each fish closely before buying it, if it looks sick or anything, don't get it. Often fish are too stressed by the shipping and just wont make it.

I have a local store that specializes in fish, they recently added fur and feathers. I find their fish to be much healthier than petsmart fish as a general rule. I do by some fish at petsmart though.

I recommend visiting each place and comparing the health of the fish in each.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

yyzAndy said:


> The commercial places are a good place to start with some of the basics, and perhaps some hardware.
> 
> From my beginner experience, just coming on here, reading, doing some research, then answering ads, there is a whole lot more to be gained by buying from other people. They have a wealth of experience, can answer your questions and point you in the right direction to what it is you are looking for...my tank is way ahead of where it would be if I stuck with dealing with the LFS....
> 
> ...


Thanks yyzAndy, I've found reading through the forum very helpful starting out! Also helps to remind me of things may not have crossed my mind, like quarantine tanks mentioned below!



pyrrolin said:


> Just a note about buying from other people and I guess this applies to store bought also. Many people swear by quarantine tanks for all new fish. Ive read some horror stories of people not doing this. All it takes is one sick fish to wipe out your whole tank.
> 
> The big stores usually get their stock from the same breeders all the time and everything is good.
> 
> ...


Thanks pyrrolin, I have a feeling i'm going to get quite well-acquainted with stores that sell fish in my area in the next little while lol ...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You should consider attending some Durham Region Aquarium Society meetings, or even joining. There are some really knowledgeable people lots of good deals on fish plants and equipment monthly, a great library and friendly people. More info here www.dras.ca and notice of meetings generally posted here.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with Bill your local fish club is the best place to get guidance on raising and breeding your fish and Durham has some great members. Good luck.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Bob and Bill, will try to checkout the local fish club in the new year once the Christmas season craziness has passed and my tank has finished its cycling!


----------

